# Micaela Schäfer - naked only covered with film stripes in Berlin 03.02.2014 x35



## brian69 (4 Feb. 2014)

.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## mtmac (4 Feb. 2014)

nice, Danke


----------



## romanderl (4 Feb. 2014)

Hammmerheiß!


----------



## royal_85 (4 Feb. 2014)

etwas trashig manchmal aber trotzdem ein ultra heiße Figur..


----------



## SPAWN (4 Feb. 2014)

Nett anzuschauen, Danke!
Sie sollte sich aber von Heizstrahlern fernhalten, bei all dem Silikon
mfg


----------



## Iberer (4 Feb. 2014)

Super 8 Streifen hätten auch gereicht


----------



## chini72 (4 Feb. 2014)

Danke für den süssen Bär!!


----------



## stefan236 (4 Feb. 2014)

Danke für die pics!


----------



## MrLeiwand (4 Feb. 2014)

richtig geil!! :drip: danke


----------



## Rolli (4 Feb. 2014)

:thx: dir für lecker Micaela


----------



## Bombastic66 (4 Feb. 2014)

Scharfer Hardbody, danke sehr


----------



## seemso (4 Feb. 2014)

ach geil.. danke


----------



## pitbull2000 (4 Feb. 2014)

Viel zu unnatürlich die Frau, aber der hintern ist heiß


----------



## Hesse (4 Feb. 2014)

Dankeschön für die heißen Fotos von Micaela Schäfer


----------



## Codeman275 (4 Feb. 2014)

Sehr saftig ! Da fragt sich Papa-Bär: Was fürn Kleber benutzt sie wohl? Wird er halten? :angry:
Ich hoffe nicht! 
*lechz*


----------



## stuftuf (4 Feb. 2014)

kaum ist das andere Pornostenchen aus dem Dschungel zurück schon muss sie auch wieder nackt herum hüpfen...


----------



## FootPhucker (5 Feb. 2014)

absolute Granate!


----------



## eywesstewat (5 Feb. 2014)

sehr schön anzusehen!danke


----------



## hustler92 (6 Feb. 2014)

bitte ein porno!


----------



## FSH34 (6 Feb. 2014)

Das schönste ist der Bär


----------



## hubu (6 Feb. 2014)

danke ...


----------



## Katzun (6 Feb. 2014)

traumhaft!


----------



## darkness89 (7 Feb. 2014)

sehr sehr gut


----------



## weka77 (7 Feb. 2014)

wenigstens hat sie mal was an ..


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Feb. 2014)

oben wäre auch weniger gegangen, aber sonst würde der Teddy wahrscheinlich rot werden 

:thx:


----------



## luadi (8 Feb. 2014)

tolles Kleid ! !


----------



## CmdData (8 Feb. 2014)

perfekt, mehr kleidung braucht frau nicht


----------



## White Devil (8 Feb. 2014)

wow, and thanks.


----------



## tobacco (8 Feb. 2014)

Ich mag sie zwar nicht - aber die bilder sind schön


----------



## Honk21 (9 Feb. 2014)

blöder film !!!


----------



## wishmaster9909 (9 Feb. 2014)

echt ein wahnsinn! danke


----------



## funnyboy (10 Feb. 2014)

geil, geil geil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punisher (10 Feb. 2014)

jam jam
super


----------



## hansjupp (10 Feb. 2014)

So lange sie den Mund hält ist sie ein absoluter Traum !!!


----------



## devil85 (11 Feb. 2014)

i want more


----------



## sense (12 Feb. 2014)

lamica is schon ne heisse schnecke


----------



## methusalem45 (12 Feb. 2014)

Ein scharfer Streifen


----------



## Tomba (13 Feb. 2014)

Solide Arbeit Micaela


----------



## howard25 (13 Feb. 2014)

Vielen Dank!!! ;-)


----------



## rockthetrack (13 Feb. 2014)

Immer wieder heiß, die Micaela!!!


----------



## tmadaxe (14 Feb. 2014)

Weniger geht kaum noch - weniger Klamotte, aber auch weniger Hirn. Naja, nen Hammerbody hat sie, das muss man ihr lassen!


----------



## DaywalkerV (14 Feb. 2014)

Schlechtes Waxing gehabt.. hätte sich lieber noch 2-3 Tage Ruhe gönnen sollen (oder 2-3 Tage früher zum Waxen gehen ... )


----------



## bessa (14 Feb. 2014)

sehr heisse fotos von ihr im winter


----------



## SonyaFan (16 Feb. 2014)

nette bilder


----------



## Suedoldenburger (16 Feb. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx:


brian69 schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sam (16 Feb. 2014)

danke für diese geile sau


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Feb. 2014)

Micaela hat sehr schöne Plateau High Heels an.


----------



## mod2001 (16 Feb. 2014)

klasse Bilder vielen Dank


----------



## Matze871 (16 Feb. 2014)

schöne frau... danke


----------



## OSX (16 Feb. 2014)

Super. Danke.


----------



## simon1 (17 Feb. 2014)

Hot Hot Hot Hot Hot!






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dracul (21 Feb. 2014)

Wie man so schön kleben kann wenn da keine Haare sind...


----------



## Bowes (22 Feb. 2014)

Dankeschön für die sexy Fotos von Micaela Schäfer.


----------



## throne1 (23 Feb. 2014)

richtig geil
vielen dank


----------



## Rocktheroads (23 Feb. 2014)

Danke danke danke !!
Super heiß


----------



## andiii (23 Feb. 2014)

hätte nie gedacht, dass mich mal eine eigentlich hübsche schlanke frau durch nacktheit nerven kann. aber die kennt man ja gar nicht mit klamotten. schade eigentlich, 1000% nervfaktor.


----------



## darkness89 (25 Feb. 2014)

schöne bilder


----------



## takischa (25 Feb. 2014)

Vviieelleenn Ddaannkk.


----------



## Albatros (26 Feb. 2014)

Leider zu dämlich!


----------



## Ronstadt23 (27 Feb. 2014)

Codeman275 schrieb:


> Sehr saftig ! Da fragt sich Papa-Bär: Was fürn Kleber benutzt sie wohl? Wird er halten? :angry:
> Ich hoffe nicht!
> *lechz*



In Anspielung an die obigen Worte folgendes aus der Kategorie Filmriss:

Junir-Bär: Mama-Bär hat gesagt, dass ein Filmriss nicht gut ist. Stimmt das?
Papa-Bär: Junge, du musst noch viel lernen!
Junior-Bär: Okay Papa-Bär, aber was ist ein Filmriss?
Papa-Bär: Das siehst du, wenn der Kleber nicht mehr hält! 

Man mag über Micaela Schäfer denken und sagen, was man will. Aber eins ist nicht leugbar: Micaela Schäfer weiß sich in Szene zu setzen und mit ihren Reizen nicht zu geizen. So mancher freut sich über MC's Textilallergie, ich freue mich über die Lachkrämpfe auslösende Filmriss-Vorlage von Codeman275.


----------



## Timmi_tool (27 Feb. 2014)

Immer nett, danke


----------



## Manuel123456 (2 März 2014)

schade, dass man nicht mehr sehen darf ?


----------



## hä gucke (5 März 2014)

so so  ja ja


----------



## bloomingdale (5 März 2014)

ultra heiße Figur :thumbup:


----------



## wobl (7 März 2014)

Immer diese Zensurstreifen....


----------



## Rexy (7 März 2014)

Sie braucht wohl jede Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## katerkarlo (8 März 2014)

Micaela Schäfer mag ein scharfer Feger sein, aber sie wirkt sehr unnatürlich.
Trotzdem danke für die Bilder.


----------



## skrgbr (10 März 2014)

nach wie vor eine sexy Frau


----------



## babusrohr (12 März 2014)

Schöner Filmstreifen!


----------



## che74 (12 März 2014)

....klasse Bilder....


----------



## LucaGeil96 (23 März 2014)

Dankeeee für Micaela, heißes Shooting


----------



## marct (23 März 2014)

Wie schade um die film strips


----------



## KarlHeinz23 (28 März 2014)

Achtung Kamera!
Film ab!


----------



## marcowusel (28 März 2014)

Wow. Aber ganz nackt hat sie sich noch nicht getraut oder ?


----------



## wizly (29 März 2014)

vielen Dank :thx:


----------



## ShindyCool (30 März 2014)

sehr schöne frau


----------



## Spartax (31 März 2014)

und irgendwie finde ich Sie doch scharf...


----------



## centonbomb (1 Apr. 2014)

mega heiß !!!!! nur sollten die hupen nicht noch größer werden die waren vor der letzten op schon heiß genug


----------



## nida1969 (1 Apr. 2014)

Nett anzuschauen, Danke!


----------



## sam_de (12 Apr. 2014)

Wooooow!!!!


----------



## Stampler007 (12 Apr. 2014)

Vielen dank für diese Bilder


----------



## cidi (12 Apr. 2014)

Should it be nice?


----------



## milito55 (13 Apr. 2014)

grazie x foto


----------



## DirtyHarry33 (17 Apr. 2014)

:thx:.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## werbi (18 Apr. 2014)

Danke für Micaela


----------



## kingflo (21 Apr. 2014)

Beeindruckend!


----------



## lupo40 (27 Apr. 2014)

Geile Figur!


----------



## mifrileager (28 Apr. 2014)

Danke für die schöne Micaela


----------



## Paulchen1964 (16 Mai 2014)

:drip:
Hübscher Bär.
:thx:


----------



## johnnycash (17 Mai 2014)

Super, ty!


----------



## güntherj (17 Mai 2014)

Ich hätte da noch Magnetband von einer alten Audio-Kassette


----------



## tiger571 (20 Mai 2014)

Ein sehr schöner Bär, 
aber auch die andere bestehet wohl teilweise aus Kunststoff


----------



## Bamba123 (20 Mai 2014)

nette Bilder danke


----------



## holgerx (20 Mai 2014)

Schon was her abber immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## johnnycash (21 Mai 2014)

Sehr schön, bitte mehr davon :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenSmurf (21 Mai 2014)

die Frau ist so Oberhammersupersexy!!! :thx:


----------



## Goldbaer (25 Mai 2014)

Diese Fake Titten 
Danke für die Fotos :thx:


----------



## efenddyy (25 Mai 2014)

geil, danke...


----------



## chicken_1 (28 Mai 2014)

unvorstellbar, dass sex mit ihr toll ist. scheiss tussy, nit sexy!!!


----------



## ToH (1 Juni 2014)

voll geil die Frau!


----------



## Larrington (1 Juni 2014)

hui ui ui.. die schwarzen streifen stören


----------



## Kloppo36 (3 Juni 2014)

Die will doch keiner mehr sehen so Unecht wie die aussieht


----------



## TheMaster1985 (5 Juni 2014)

Man kann sagen was man will eine geile sau ist sie


----------



## Minoz (3 Juli 2014)

super Bilder, danke


----------



## paedy312 (4 Juli 2014)

sehr geiler Körper:thx:


----------



## Pwndyby (7 Juli 2014)

die is so hot


----------



## maturelover87 (10 Juli 2014)

sehr nett danke


----------



## dangerx4 (13 Juli 2014)

Michaela eben


----------



## Schizo (14 Juli 2014)

immer wieder nice


----------



## nonick (14 Juli 2014)

Super Bilder, Danke!


----------



## darkness89 (1 Aug. 2014)

geile frau


----------



## killaaa (5 Aug. 2014)

:thumbup::thx: toller Anblick


----------



## meister88 (5 Aug. 2014)

sehr scharfes gerät
danke


----------



## lenahelene (5 Aug. 2014)

Überragende Figur..


----------



## Audi_R8 (17 Aug. 2014)

richtig geil


----------



## killaaa (17 Aug. 2014)

sehr geile bilder


----------



## totoxd (17 Aug. 2014)

sehr geil


----------



## XxVivaLaBeamxX (18 Sep. 2014)

Auf jeden fall sehr geile Bilder von ihr


----------



## mod2001 (19 Sep. 2014)

also ich mag sie danke


----------



## askalon (19 Sep. 2014)

ohne Silikon hat sie mir besser gefallen ...
trotzdem thanks


----------



## perl123 (20 Sep. 2014)

heisse bilder danke


----------



## Splatt3r (20 Sep. 2014)

Wenn die Brüste ned wären....


----------



## test1234321 (24 Okt. 2014)

Hammmerheiß!


----------



## skrgbr (26 Okt. 2014)

wow sehr sexy


----------



## leech47 (26 Okt. 2014)

Hätte Lust, auf nen Filmabend.


----------



## bbAnton (16 Nov. 2014)

Armer Teddybär was hast du getan ??


----------



## SintoX (30 Nov. 2014)

Sehr hot , danke


----------

